# Nokia 101 vs Nokia C1-02, which one is good? Cost Rs.1050 to Rs.1500



## kool (Oct 10, 2011)

Guys, want to buy a Nokia handset for my dad, as he is already using Nokia 2730 but he need extra mobile for roaming sim. Only for talking & for important SMS. 

I've checked these two sets on NOKIA 101 & NOKIA C1-02. Both have same design. same screen & dimension. and these diff: 
Nokia C1-02 vs. Nokia 101 - GSMArena.com
*Nokia 101 :     (Rs.1050) : Dual sim, expandable memory card, music player
Nokia c1-02:   (Rs.1500) : Single sim, bluetooth, microusb,* *better look than 101 *

I've Rs.500 discount code for timtara.com-Indiaâ€™s No.1 Online Electronics Retailer. Shop Online in India for Electronics, Mobiles, Cameras, Appliances, Computers. so i'll get these sets at above rate. So guys, whats ur opinion? I've never used these sets. Nokia 101 is new & cheap. while nokia c1-02 looks lil better. check out pics, and if anyone has used, plz share ur experience.

Nokia 101
*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/nokia/nokia-101.jpg

Nokia c1-02
*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/nokia/nokia-c1-02-all.jpg


----------



## funskar (Oct 10, 2011)

Take nokia 101.. ossum battery backupp
Even i hav bought it for 1.4 k here 5Days before.


----------



## kool (Oct 10, 2011)

hows music player?


----------



## mitraark (Oct 10, 2011)

*www.newtechnology.co.in/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Nokia-X1-00-Price-in-India.jpg

Nokia X1 - Rs 1800

I know the pprice is steeper than the above two but really the phone is SOO good looking , +its hard as a weapon you can kill with this thing :O Battery Life, 5 Days , trust me ! Speakers quality is good as well./


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 10, 2011)

I would say nokia c1-02 because of:
1.s40 os...so can support java apps like opera mini
2.Large message storage capacity(since s40 phones can store messages in phone memory, and it is quite large~64mb)
3.Pretty Good battery life.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 11, 2011)

Nokia C1-02 Dual SIM or Single ? 
Flipkart says its single SIM GSM.


----------



## kool (Oct 17, 2011)

funskar said:


> Take nokia 101.. ossum battery backupp
> Even i hav bought it for 1.4 k here 5Days before.



Good phone @ Rs.1050 only, good music player, 
only i found negative point: plain looks, and screen is not good, *its bright screen and getting strain on my eyes in just 2 min.*


----------



## dreatica (Oct 18, 2011)

If you are looking for a music phone and great battery, go for Nokia x1-01. I am using it. Wonderful device with great sound quality and cheap too. Try some coupons on letsbuy, it will drop to 1.5k. No bugs in x1-01 like hang etc, my 8gb card works well. I an using it from last 2-3 months. Good luck.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2011)

Depends on your needs.

Nokia 101 = Best Dual SIM Music Phone at low cost.

Nokia X1-01 = Dual SIM Music Phone, Rs. 300 more expensive but for this cash you get dedicated Music Controls on phone body. Is dedicated music controls worth Rs. 300 extra ? If yes, go for it. But honestly, I'd rather spend the money on new earphones.

Neither of above has S40 OS. They both sport Nokia S30, meaning you can't add applications, you cannot manage files and you cannot use bluetooth and GPRS. But plus side is if you wanna exclusively listen to music, they give more battery life and can even take on some older mp3 players when it comes to playback time. So if music is priority get one of these.

Nokia C1-02 is a basic S40 phone. Best cheap feature phone IMO. Has support for upto 1MB JAR files and upto 1MB application heap. You can run 160x128 resolution java games. Browse net with Opera Mini. Exchange files with bluetooth. And last but not the least play music. Downside compared to previous two is this is Single SIM and not Dual SIM. Also, you have lesser battery backup since the S40 OS is more power hungry than the S30 OS. This shouldn't matter if you are happy with a few hours of music and some internet surfing while travelling (I carry spare batteries all the time just in case).

Finally, all above handsets come with Nokia WH-102 stereo headset, which is completely CR@P. Ruins sound quality of any phone. You NEED aftermarket earphones. So also remember this.

I suggest you Remove X1-01 from list of consideration because on a phone where you'll never be busy playing a game or surfing the internet, dedicated music keys have limited application. Choose between C1-02 and 101. If this is a backup/secondary phone, go with 101. If its primary phone, go with C1-02 as you will find GPRS and access to tools like Google Maps useful.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 18, 2011)

But,I though Nokia X1-01 got bigger battery and better music quality with dedicated Music Controls on phone body ?
So,Rs.300/- extra not gonna worth ?
Nokia 101 recently launched so did not read any feedback(about durability or reliability) about that.

Now,local prices in Kolkata are:
Nokia X1-01 (Dual SIM)  @1900/-
Nokia C1-02 (Single SIM) @1700/-
Nokia 101 (DUAL SIM)    @1500/-


----------



## Tenida (Oct 18, 2011)

Go for Nokia X1-01 for super battery backup.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2011)

Oops forgot to add. Nokia X1-01 has BL-5J 1320mAH battery backup. Nokia 101 has BL-5C which gives 1020 mAH power.

But personally I like all my nokia phones with BL-5C simply because a new one costs Rs. 250 and makes for a great emergency backup. You can buy a few and keep them charged for long trips (I've 2 extra BL-5C's with me). In comparison, BL-5J costs Rs. 490 - not exactly cheap to replace 

But I guess you are better off with BL-5J. Anyway, end of the day, whatever cheap nokia you buy, CHANGE THE DAMNED EARPHONES. WH-102 ruins the music experience for all


----------



## Tenida (Oct 18, 2011)

Nokia X1-01 has 1430 mAh battery.

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/8879/img0366xa.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2011)

You sure ?

See specs here: Nokia India - Nokia X1-01 dual SIM music phone - Specifications
And the battery here: Nokia Europe - Nokia Battery BL-5J - Overview

Or am I missing something since you own one yourself ??


----------



## Tenida (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah sure recently bought Nokia X1-01 and it has 1430mAH battery.Don't know why nokia is showing 1320mAH battery


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> They both sport Nokia S30, meaning you can't add applications, you cannot manage files and you cannot use bluetooth and GPRS.



i want a music oriented phone, with basic call and sms function. can the x1 01 play music files on a sd card?
can i rename/delete/move files on the sd card? no bluetooth?

how much does net access cost now a days? (im a nub in mobiles, my last phone was the old nokia 2300 with butterfly keys, now on micromax q5fb, total bakwaas phone.)

can i get on irc chats with a net enabled phone?


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 18, 2011)

funskar said:


> Take nokia 101.. ossum battery backupp
> Even i hav bought it for 1.4 k here 5Days before.



I want to ask u one thing,is this phone dual active? I mean does both the sim works at the same time or u can say if we are talking on one no. then if anyone calls on the other no. then it should come busy.
Please reply as soon as possible or PM me


----------



## kool (Oct 18, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> I want to ask u one thing,is this phone dual active? I mean does both the sim works at the same time or u can say if we are talking on one no. then if anyone calls on the other no. then it should come busy.
> Please reply as soon as possible or PM me



Only Dual standby, means SIM1 get disconnected if u r talking on SIM2. 
Dual active only comes by SAMSUNG models.

*Difference b/w X1-01 and Noki 101*

*Nokia X1-01: *Plastic buttons (Which i dont like), dedicated music keys, 1320mah battery

*Nokia 101:* Rubber BIG button, 1020mah battery

And both has 3.5mm jack, and *no bluetooth+data transer+data cable.* Both has same music quality. U've to buy memory card reader to transfer songs. Both has bad screen, u gonna get pain in ur eyes if u'll look continuously for more than 10min. I dnt know what to call such screen.  

I liked Nokia 101 for value for money mobile @ Rs.1018 from timtara.com


----------



## Revolution (Oct 19, 2011)

@Rs.1018 I can go without any hesitation for Nokia 101.
But,local prices are different here.
1900/- and 1500(or little higher) for X1-01 and 101 respectively. 
And earphone WH-102 is really a crap but good one gonna cost 600 more and then these mobiles will be no more called cheap.





Tenida said:


> Nokia X1-01 has 1430 mAh battery.
> 
> *img819.imageshack.us/img819/8879/img0366xa.th.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Yea,some comes with 1450mAh and some with 1350.
Bigger for Asia and smaller for Europe may be.
Saw at a forum that 1450mAh are cone from China that's why I asked u where they are made.
But,good news 1450mAh available at India.
Or may be bigger 1450mAh available only with new stocks.....


----------

